

Why Friend.ly's Facebook Connect App Gained Millions of Users - rpsubhub
http://www.insidefacebook.com/2011/04/15/friend-ly-question-answer-connect/

======
ares2012
Glad to see the friend.ly team succeeding.

------
ignifero
That is good news. However, it 's not the first time a "social interview"
style app gains momentum. They should work on retaining the users they gained
some other way.

